# To deposit or not deposit



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

The amount of the deposit is on the high end, but requiring a deposit early on and transferring to the next litter if a current litter isn't a good fit is fairly common. Fielding questions and communicating with future owners is in itself a time consuming endeavor for a breeder. By requiring a non-refundable deposit breeders can filter out those who aren't truly committed to getting a dog from their program, and if all else fails at least they'll have the money.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If you’re really excited to be getting a puppy from this breeder and pairing, I would proceed, but I would also ask the breeder what happens if the temperament testing reveals both puppies are completely unsuitable for you (or you’re completely unsuitable for them). Seems unlikely, but I’d want to know there was another litter coming soon. That’s a lot of money to have tied up.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I've never heard of a deposit that high. $500 is what I usually see. Any more info on what sort of breeder it is? Show, sport, etc?


----------



## Ohfrizzles (Nov 15, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> If you’re really excited to be getting a puppy from this breeder and pairing, I would proceed, but I would also ask the breeder what happens if the temperament testing reveals both puppies are completely unsuitable for you (or you’re completely unsuitable for them). Seems unlikely, but I’d want to know there was another litter coming soon. That’s a lot of money to have tied up.





Raindrops said:


> I've never heard of a deposit that high. $500 is what I usually see. Any more info on what sort of breeder it is? Show, sport, etc?


The breeder is Susie Osburn from Lido poodles


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That’s not something I would do. Especially if the money is going toward a future litter. What if the next litter is only in 18 months and you find a nice puppy long before that ? Your hands will be tied or you’ll lose money.

The deposit is also very high. No, definitely not comfortable with that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I put a 50% deposit down for both Galen and Ritter. Both litters were on the ground when I sent the check. I knew my deposit was guaranteeing a puppy from that litter. Since I was getting puppies with undocked tails from breeders who normally dock, I accepted that I was locked into my commitment no matter how the puppies turned out. 

There was another breeder who wanted me to put a 50% deposit to be 9th on her waiting list. That breeder would have applied my deposit to another litter from a different dam if I was unable to get a puppy from the original litter. I liked the first bitch, but I didn't like the second. I declined and ultimately went with a completely different breeder.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

My breeder was pretty confident her temperament testing would likely result in 3's and 4's. She was right, they were all 3's (actually was two litters, 9 + 3 pups). She breeds for temperament. Does this breeder have an idea of what this pairing will produce? If yes, that should be helpful in this decision. My deposit was $500 asap after pups were born. Total price was $2500, so a 20% deposit. It was for a current pup. I never asked what would happen if I chose not to take a pup, or if she determined there wasn't a match, from this litter.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Susie Osburn is a top breeder. I agree the deposit is high, but based on her reputation, I'd feel comfortable with it.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I guess I would ask what she though the odds of a "no fit" were, and if it were the case, when she expects to have another litter. If the odds are 50/50 or worse (higher you wouldn't get one), and the next litter isn't expected is short order (doesn't meet your desire), I'd ask her if the deposit could be applied to "this litter only"(refund if a puppy from this litter doesn't fit, by her standards, no choice of sex or color). Most quality breeders have no difficulty finding buyers, so I can't see why she wouldn't accept that.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Where are you on the wait list?

If I was towards the top of having a first, second, or third pick of then I would lean more towards yes.

I know this can be a very emotional process and hopefully you can take our opinions as objective since we have no skin in the game.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Given the reputation of the breeder I'd be confident leaving the deposit. There is a chance of temperament mismatch but as long as you are ok with waiting until a later litter it should be fine and will probably work out.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Do you have specific temperament requirements? like for a service dog? or just a general well-adjusted poodle?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Good reputable red poodle breeders are not very common. You are working with one of the good ones. With a tip of the hat to another joke, generally your choices with red poodle breeders are good quality, good timing, good distance - pick any two. You have good distance and good quality right now. Whether timing suits is what you are unsure of, given the chance the temperament might not suit. 

So, what is your plan B? What would you consider an acceptable change from your current position? Would you wait until this breeder has another litter with a suitable pup? Would you travel to another breeder in another part of the country to get a pup sooner? Would you accept another local dog with a different color, temperament, or gender?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> but as long as you are ok with waiting until a later litter it should be fine and will probably work out.


This would be the one part that worries me, as I understand some of the best breeders don’t necessarily breed all that often. We almost got a mini from a breeder who rarely has pups available.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is too rich a deposit for my taste! Javelin, for whom the purchase price was the same as the puppy under consideration here, the deposit was under $500 (don't remember precisely but I want to say it was $300). I also could have gotten that back with no problem if needed. Originally I was 2nd pick for a male, but the woman who had first pick ended up changing her mind because her older dog was diagnosed with cancer and she decided to wait to add a puppy. She had had her deposit happily returned. It all worked well to my advantage since now I was first pick male and there was a person lower on the list who looked at the boys the morning before we went to pick and that person wanted blue collar boy (aka Javelin). He had to give a 2nd choice in case I want blue collar boy, which as it turns out I did!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If MaizieFrosty, approves this breeder, even if the deposit is nearly full price, I would write the check. Great point about distance, by cowpony. Ontario, New Orleans, Pittsburgh are a few other locales of excellent colored poodles. I’m sure a premier breeder will have the right puppy for you in the litter if you are flexible about gender. A show breeder typically will reserve a female as a show prospect. Best wishes on your search!


----------



## Ohfrizzles (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you all so much. I love this community of people. Everyone is so helpful! I decided to go with it because of Susie’s reputation. I am excited for the chance to bring home a pup and, even if I have to wait a little longer, it will be worth it 😊


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohfrizzles, I think you made a fine choice, and to have the ear of such a breeder means so much. Our wonderful Terry from FarleysD had such lovely things to say about her here recently.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Is your gender preference rigid? And why? I hope you get one this go around! 🤩


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Here's hoping one of the two available is the perfect puppy for you!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you for the vote of confidence, Mfmst! Very excited for you, Ohfrizzles!!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

I think you have made a very wise decision. We aren't talking about a sleazy byb but someone who has spent years loving and contributing to the breed and therefore has a well deserved reputation. Hoping there is the perfect match.

We visited every week and after each visit wrote to the breeder which two pups we were considering. The breeder had an eye on the pup's and had our needs and preference in mind. At week 6 we were sure of the one over the other. It was the same two for the last 3 weeks. By weekn7 the breeder had done temperament testing and the ideal match was our second choice. We trusted the breeder and without a doubt we have the most wonderful pup. ❤


----------



## Ohfrizzles (Nov 15, 2021)

Streetcar said:


> Ohfrizzles, I think you made a fine choice, and to have the ear of such a breeder means so much. Our wonderful Terry from FarleysD had such lovely things to say about her here recently.


that makes me even more confident!


----------



## Ohfrizzles (Nov 15, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Is your gender preference rigid? And why? I hope you get one this go around! 🤩


My family had two female dogs that we rescued from the aspca when we were kids. We witnessed them fight and attempt to tear each other apart. It was gruesome. They were not poodles and I know that this doesn’t apply to all female dogs. I still have this lingering hesitation even though I know rationally it doesn’t make sense.

As an adult, I’ve only ever had two boys and both were amazing experiences so I like the idea of sticking with that


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope the perfect pup is close at hand for you1


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohfrizzles said:


> that makes me even more confident!


I wonder if the higher deposit is due to previous puppy buyers flaking.


----------



## Ohfrizzles (Nov 15, 2021)

lily cd re said:


> I hope the perfect pup is close at hand for you1


Thank you!


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

Minie said:


> We visited every week and after each visit wrote to the breeder which two pups we were considering.


Ethel's breeder made it a condition of sale that I commit to visiting at least once a week to interact with all of the puppies. I knew in my heart after the first visit that Ethel and I were meant to be together. Those nine weeks of bonding made all the difference in the world. I've never had such a strong relationship with a dog as I do with her.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

EJStevenP said:


> Ethel's breeder made it a condition of sale that I commit to visiting at least once a week to interact with all of the puppies. I knew in my heart after the first visit that Ethel and I were meant to be together. Those nine weeks of bonding made all the difference in the world. I've never had such a strong relationship with a dog as I do with her.


I agree. It makes such a difference.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Minie and EJ, that is so cool you were able to do that! My bond with my two is such that I gave birth to them, so I can't imagine it being even stronger LOL


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

MaizieFrosty said:


> Minie and EJ, that is so cool you were able to do that! My bond with my two is such that I gave birth to them, so I can't imagine it being even stronger LOL


You absolutely trump us. It is has been the greatest experience. I know Tom was lucky aswell. We were supposed to have visited Luca a couple of times after he was born and before we picked him up, but then everything went into lockdown. If possible, I highly recommend vising as often as possible.


----------

